# Installing amp in 01 Sentra GXE



## brahda808 (Sep 23, 2005)

Anyone knows how to get the power wire from the battery to the trunk area of the Sentra to hook up an amp? I looked along the firewall under the hood. I found a bunch of wires disappearing into the firewall on the driver's side corner.  It goes into a metal hole and I could not find it on the other side (under the dash, driver side). I found another bunch of wires on the passenger side, under the hood, going into a rubber grommet. Under the dash on the passenger side, there is a black plastic shield. I see two screws that I think would bring down that shield but it's behind the glove box. It appears the glove box would have to be removed. I really don't want to go through all this trouble and not beable to find that damn hole in the firewall. Any suggestions? Drilling a hole?


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

brahda808 said:


> Anyone knows how to get the power wire from the battery to the trunk area of the Sentra to hook up an amp? I looked along the firewall under the hood. I found a bunch of wires disappearing into the firewall on the driver's side corner. It goes into a metal hole and I could not find it on the other side (under the dash, driver side). I found another bunch of wires on the passenger side, under the hood, going into a rubber grommet. Under the dash on the passenger side, there is a black plastic shield. I see two screws that I think would bring down that shield but it's behind the glove box. It appears the glove box would have to be removed. I really don't want to go through all this trouble and not beable to find that damn hole in the firewall. Any suggestions? Drilling a hole?


My suggestion, take it to an audio center, they do not really charge you much just to line the wire, if you know how to hook up everything else, I'd go ahead and have someone in the profession run the wires thru your car, but that's me, personally, that's what I did, and you cannot tell where they did it, they did a very nice job for like 30 bucks.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Follow something through the firewall. Parking brake cable, wiring harness, anything. If you spend a little time looking around, something will be obvious. If you open an airhole through the firewall, plug with silicon to keep noise down.


----------



## brahda808 (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks guys. I'll spend a little more time looking for a hole. If all else fails, I just take it in.


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

its possible that the 01's are the same as the b13s and b14s. There is a massive grommet on the driver side, behind the tire well shield. You just hafta take off the well guard and its there! A little dirty(cause all the water gets splashed up there and such), but its still a really good spot. Its where i run mine. Lotsa people do the same. Not sure if it'll work on the 01's or not. G/l!


----------

